

Michael Arrington interviews Carol Bartz  - whyleyc
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/24/carol-bartz-talkes-with-michael-arrington-at-techcrunch-disrupt/

======
maxklein
I don't get this. They open the conversation with "So how the fuck are you?"
If you start that way, then closing with "Fuck off" does not seem unusual at
all.

------
mark_l_watson
I think I like Carol Bartz - didn't know much about her before.

I liked that she admitted that Yahoo does not have any main focus, that they
do a lot of things.

I may be a Google (AppEngine, old defunct search APIs, Reader, GMail, Blogger,
Wave, etc.) and Amazon (love AWS and do most of my shopping on Amazon) fanboy,
but the first thing I go to each morning on the web (after GMail) is my
personal Yahoo page. I probably hit my personal page 10 times a day. Yahoo has
a good product.

~~~
alanthonyc
Wow, you made me look. I haven't been to my yahoo home page in years. I still
check my email on there daily though.

I don't know, I'm not sure I understand what their future is.

------
FluidDjango
For this kind of interview you really need audio. Not hearing her inflection
makes me wonder... why did Arrington/editor put her instruction to him in
quotes?:

> CB: ... You are involved in a very tiny company.

> MA: Very tiny.

> CB: It probably takes some time just to convince yourself what to do. “So
> f*#k off!”

Anyway... enables him to provide a link-bait title to the "interview."

~~~
thesethings
Yeah, I watched it on the stream, and it contextualizes a lot. The interview
was not full-on jokey, but it was dry/acerbic and friendly. I would call it
"playful sparring."

~~~
FluidDjango
Interesting. To me MA's headline gave me the sense that Bartz must have signed
off in disgust or something. But who can explain the motives of "stringers"
(or whatever the title of blog employees who write headlines today).

------
whyleyc
Preceded by: "You run a very tiny company".

Amusing, but unfortunately that kind of tone from the CEO of a Yahoo is just
descending to Arrington's level. Not constructive, nor would it really inspire
me were I one of her employees.

~~~
ktsmith
Followed by: "I meant that one."

Given the line of questioning and the audience I don't really think the
response was that horrible. It makes her seem a little more human, which
played into a comment that Arrington made at the beginning of the interview as
well. There was also her "What the fuck" to the audience when her mike stopped
working almost immediately after sitting down. I think Arrington set the tone
for the interview and she just went with it.

------
kloncks
I actually found it rather refreshing that a CEO is speaking frankly.
Regardless of whether I agree with her or not, at least I know she's speaking
her mind rather than some made-up typical HR/Press-speak.

------
bond
He was asking for it...

------
misterbwong
Most of this interview was pretty ho-hum but this was interesting:

 _CB: We know that men have banner blindness but will look at them in certain
areas. Women will look at them in other areas. Men are odd._

I will definitely take this into account with my SEO projects

------
zandorg
Maybe it was just said so she could end the interview with a Yahoo-ish
exclamation mark...

